

IonicDB NoSQL Database Engine Written In Python - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/IonicDB

======
shrughes

        $ python server.py 12366
    

...

    
    
        $ python client.py localhost 12366
        IonicDB> insert foo "if(3<2)else(sys.argv[0])+"
        IonicDB> select foo
        server.py

